# Alternate Materials to Cover DIY Panels



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

I have some DIY panels covered in black burlap. They are at the front of the theater/media room where its dark so they blend in well. 

I need to add side, back, and rear corner traps and these will be more visible so I'm looking for something more aesthetic.

So what other material choices are there for covering DIY panels. Something with more color selection, a pattern perhaps. And yes relatively cheap.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, cheap, lots of colors, and a pattern is going to be tough without just rummaging through at JoAnn's or Hancocks.

Guilford offers a lot of variety including patterns but it's not cheap.

Bryan


----------

